

How can I find a partner for a startup? - fiftyone

I am not a programmer I'm basically just a geek thinker. (Which is not bad everyone needs someone who can come up with ideas, I think thinkers have as much of a place as programmers in making an idea successful. )<p>At any time I have dozens of ideas jumping around in my head, most are nothing but occasionally I have one that I think has some real substance. I had one recently about how to transform email into the 21st century. (No it's not a Wave clone)<p>And I think I came up with something completely unique and awesome. The problem is I need a partner. I can't create this by myself.<p>I spoke to a developer about the idea and the cost is not the real problem.
The biggest problem I face now is self doubt. 
I have no one to question me. No one to tell me my ideas suck or that they are awesome. No one to help me tweak a design or a feature and no one to help me expand my idea into something worth while.<p>My question is how do I find someone to listen to my ideas (take them and me seriously) and possibly join me in the pursuit of the geek dream?<p>Ps. AbuAyyoub@gmx.com if anyone is interested :D
======
niyazpk
Start posting some of your ideas to your blog and if they are good enough and
interesting, people will find you.

Also remember that just being an idea person may be synonym to being lazy.

The same way ideas are worth nothing without good execution, idea people are
worth next to nothing for most startups. Startups run on tight schedules and
insane amount of dedication and hard work. The idea of one founder sitting in
the couch and sprouting out ideas may not resonate well with the technical
people you are looking for.

~~~
fiftyone
I am not a programmer by trade. This does not make me lazy, it makes me a
school teacher, and a geek with an idea.

Nothing more nothing less. And I never said I was looking for technical people
there are half a billion Indians I can hire to build something for me.

It's a partner in crime I seek young Padawan not a programmer. I honestly
don't even care if the person can program "hello world" as long as I have
someone to work with me to implement my ideas and to make them better.

I suppose I could go to school for another 4 years and try and learn how to
program but I really have no desire to learn programming, nor do I have the
time. But that far from makes me lazy.

------
kls
A little info on the poster:

<http://www.wikisposure.com/Onemilligram>

[http://blogs.abcnews.com/theblotter/2006/12/american_in_egy....](http://blogs.abcnews.com/theblotter/2006/12/american_in_egy.html)

[http://www.red-alerts.com/filthy-degenerates/american-al-
qae...](http://www.red-alerts.com/filthy-degenerates/american-al-qaeda-member-
outed-as-active-online-pedophile/)

------
plinkplonk
Fellow HN-ers. Please don't feed the troll. Just flag.

~~~
alnayyir
Sorry, attempt at pedagogy. I'll suppress it next time.

~~~
fiftyone
I think he was referring to you. I came in her and politely asked a question
you called me a lazy good-for-nothing because my degree is different than
yours.

------
alnayyir
I don't need an idea person, I need a designer who sleeps with the CSS3
standard next to their pillow for most of my projects.

Could you share with those looking at this post what you can offer other than
this idea?

~~~
fiftyone
Well, I think that the idea is the most important part of any project.

If your ideas suck then your product will suck as well. Any monkey can bang
out code, if there is not a good idea behind it then it's just a bunch of
useless text on a screen. A person has to have a vision.

I am not a programmer, It's not my trade, however, I don't think that you have
to sleep with CSS3 book in order to have a revolutionary idea. Not to mention
I am not asking anyone for anything, and I am not offering anyone anything.
Outsourcing is cheap these days so finding a person to build it is not a
problem for me; the problem is I doubt myself and I doubt my ideas. I think I
have an awesome idea, yet I don't completely trust my own judgement enough to
sink my life savings into.

Which is why I need a partner. That is all I was getting at. I am not looking
to throw an idea at someone and say "Build it while I sit on the couch and
throw out ideas like our friend above suggested."

~~~
alnayyir
>Well, I think that the idea is the most important part of any project.

You haven't been here long, I take it.

Generally speaking, anyone with any measurable experience in startups and
business will tell you that execution is what counts.

>If your ideas suck then your product will suck as well.

YC doesn't even care much about the idea when they're vetting startups, they
care more about the individual character of the cofounders and the work ethic
embodied in the state of the current project.

Team cohesion > idea. You can always pivot, which many YC startups have done.

>Any monkey can bang out code

That rather mistaken idea has earned me a great deal of money. I've taken
quite the schadenfreude out of charging businesses money for cleaning
up/redoing the utter horrors that the outsourced indian teams produce.

If you really believe this, put your money where your mouth is and hire a
remote team from Mumbai. I'll be happy to throw you a rag for your tears of
blood when you come back in here screaming for a real professional.

>I am not a programmer, It's not my trade

That was implicit in your insulting the entire field that most of the people
on this site have dedicated their lives too. An excellent start towards
finding someone willing to work on your ego^H^H^H idea.

>however, I don't think that you have to sleep with CSS3 book

The point is passion.

>I am not offering anyone anything

That became clear already.

>Outsourcing is cheap...a person to build...not a problem

Cf. bloody tears, schmucks like you making messes for me to charge top-dollar
to clean up, etc.

>yet I don't completely trust my own judgement enough to sink my life savings
into.

So you're faithless, talentless, lazy, unwilling to put your money down, but
willing to waste someone else's time?

Charming.

>I am not looking to throw an idea at someone and say "Build it while I sit on
the couch and throw out ideas like our friend above suggested."

That's exactly the meaning your every sentence and clause has built towards.

Good luck, I'll have a good chuckle when you make another account and try to
slither past this critique instead of trying to grok or absorb it.

~~~
fiftyone
So what you're saying is basically anyone who is not a programmer is a lazy
idiot and has no place in this world

Wow, I understand now why you sleep with a book, because no human being in
their right mind would ever do so without the use of force.

~~~
alnayyir
>So what you're saying is basically anyone who is not a programmer is a lazy
idiot and has no place in this world

False

>Wow, I understand now why you sleep with a book

I didn't say that I did. I'm going to assume from here that you're not a
native English speaker

>because no human being in their right mind would ever do so without the use
of force

Or a paranoid schizophrenic. Either way.

I actively seek out non-programmers to work with on side projects/startups, I
just don't seek out lazy people who haven't read a single thing about
startups, startup culture, or how to increase your odds of success, or how YC
picks the 'winners'.

~~~
what

       I just don't seek out lazy people who haven't read a single thing about 
       startups, startup culture, or how to increase your odds of success, or how
       YC picks the 'winners'.
    

Oddly, he's (51) had an account here for almost 3 years.

~~~
alnayyir
I didn't say I understood it. :)

